# A Tunnel Tale



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

It was time to return from our European trip so I started looking on the internet for a crossing.

The direct sites of Sea France, P&O and Norfolkline didn't have anything very attractive (what has happened at Norfolkline by the way - the prices were all the same way into the future!). 

Decided to try the Caravan Club and got a couple of really good prices so started to book, only to find that the system assumed that you were in the UK if you wanted a single and I couldn't find any way of getting the website to understand that I was coming the other way - maybe I'm getting thick in my old age.

Anyway, decided to try the price for a return ticket on the basis that I could just use half of it if the price was right and came up with £58 on Eurotunnel so went ahead and booked it as that was better than anything I had found for the single on the ferries.

My partner had misgivings about this, reasoning that they wouldn't like the fact that we hadn't come over on the first half of the trip. No, says I they'll be happy to get the money - WRONG!

The system at check-in wouldn't accept the reference code and the operator told me I was going the wrong way as this reference was for a crossing from Dover. Eventually spoke with the CC agents who spoke to Eurotunnel - the explanation was that this price was actually for a day return trip and couldn't be used for a single.

I've accepted defeat temporarily and booked onto Sea France (a single tunnel trip at short notice was £201) and will ry to get a refund on my other ticket when I'm back at home.

The moral of the story is that you shouldn't try and buck the system and I probably got what I deserved but there isn't anything anywhere in the booking system that says you can't book a return and only use half of it!

Anyway, maybe someone else will now be deterred from trying the same thing.

Brian

PS what sort of weather is this? - I was in shirt sleeves in 23 degrees in Avignon only a few days ago - help!


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I tried to use a cheap return ticket to go one way, I didnt use the return and broke their terms but they had my credit card details and charged me a full price single on my card the following month.

I think if you book through a travel agent and pay cash it may be a around it.
Loddy


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Yes I've heard of this before...now everything is computerised it's traceable and you can't fool'em...it is pretty unfair to think you are paying 4 or 5 times as much for a single over a return sometimes.


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

This was brought in by Eurotunnel and the ferry operators to stop people using a single leg on cheap day returns. You could always buy an open return date and use the return when suited?


----------

